# Visit Serbia



## Belgrade city (Nov 12, 2006)

General information about Serbia
Official name:
The Republic of Serbia.
It contains two autonomous provinces: Vojvodina and Kosovo and Metohija. 
Area:
88,361 sq. km 

Position:
Serbia is located in the central part of the Balkan Peninsula, in the south-eastern part of Europe. 

Approximate distances from Belgrade: Munich (800 km), Vienna (550 km), Milan (850 km), Ljubljana (550 km), Zagreb (400 km), Sarajevo (300 km), Timisoara (200 km) , Bucharest (500 km) and Sofia (600 km). 

Climate:
Temperate continental climate, with a gradual transition between the four seasons of the year (worm summers, with temperature up to 30°C and snowy winters, with temperature from - 5°C to 10°C). 


Population:
Approx. 10 million. The majority of the population of Serbia are Serbs (66 per cent), but another 37 nationalities also live on its territory (Albanians 17 per cent, Hungarians 3,5 per cent, followed by Romanians, Croats, Bulgarians and others). All citizens have equal rights and responsibilities and enjoy full national equality. 


Capital:
Belgrade (Beograd), with a population of 1,6 millions, is the administrative, economic and cultural heart of Serbia. 


Language:
The official language is Serbian and official alphabet is Cyrillic as well as Latin. In the areas inhabited by national minorities, the languages and alphabets of the minorities are in official use, as provided by law. 


Religion:
The main religion in Serbia is Christian Ortodox. There are also other religious communities in Serbia: Islamic, Roman Catholic, Protestant, Jewish and other. 


Time:
GMT + 1 


Currency:
The monetary unit is the Dinar (CSD) - 1 Dinar = 100 Para. 
Coins: 50 Para, 1, 2, 5, 10 and 20 Dinar 

Banknotes: 10, 20, 50, 100, 200, 1000 and 5000 Dinar


Holidays-non working days: 
January 1 & 2 - New Year 
January 7 – first day of Orthodox Christmas 
February 15 - Statehood Day of the Republic Serbia 
May 1 & 2 - International Labor Day 
Orthodox Easter - from Good Friday to the second day of Easter. 
On non-working holidays only shops and institutions on duty are open. 
Believers are entitled not to work on their religious holidays, depending on their religion. 


Holidays but working days: 
January 27 (St. Sava) - Spirituality Day 
May 9 - Victory Day 
June 28- St. Vitus Day 


Credit cards:
International credit cards Visa, Master Card, Diners are accepted in the most shops, airline companies, hotels and restaurants. 


Banks & Post offices:
On week days they are opened from 08.00 a.m. to 07.00 p.m. On Saturdays they are opened from 08.00 a.m. to - 03.00 p.m. In Belgrade and other big cities in Serbia, some banks and post offices are opened even on Sundays. 


Shops:
Alimentary shops are opened daily from 06.00 a.m. to 09.00 p.m. including Saturdays, while on Sundays they are opened from 08.00 a.m. to 02.00 p.m. Everywhere, there are stores open 24 hours a day. Markets are opened every day from 06.00 a.m. to 05.00 p.m. 


Medical care:
There are organized duties in hospitals and clinics round the clock. Pharmacies are opened from 08.00 a.m. to 08.00 p.m. on working days and on Saturdays from 08.00 a.m. to 03.00 p.m. 


Power supply:
220 V, 50 Hz 


Area codes:
Code for Serbia is +381, for Belgrade (0)11, for Novi Sad (0)21, for Niš (0)18 etc.
For the international calls from Serbia dial 99 + code of the desired country + code for the city. 


Important phone numbers: 
Police: 92
Fire service: 93
Medical emergency: 94


Mobile operators 
(064,065) MTS ( www.mts.telekom.yu ) 
(063,062) TELENOR ( www.telenor.co.yu ) 
(..........) TELECOM AUSTRIA

Serbian location :


Serbian Coat of arms :



Serbian Flag :




Tourism in Serbia is mostly based in mountains and villages. The most famous mountain resorts are Zlatibor, Kopaonik, and the Tara. There also are a lot of spas in Serbia, one the biggest of which is the Vrnjačka Banja. There is also significant tourism in Belgrade and Novi Sad (the capital of the Vojvodina province), as well to the Exit Festival and the Guča trumpet festival.

EXIT (also known as State of EXIT) is an annual summer music festival in Petrovaradin fortress of Novi Sad, Serbia. It is staged annually since 2000 and usually lasts four days (since 2003).

Held in the picturesque setting of an eighteenth century fortress by the Danube, the festival quickly grew in stature and reputation. From its grass roots political beginnings, over to occasional problems with financing, and ending with wide praise it's lately receiving, EXIT tries to stick to its initial mission of providing relevant entertainment to Serbian youth while also bringing pertinent social topics to the forefront.

The festival was started by two University students from Novi Sad: Dušan Kovačević and Bojan Bošković. They have since formed Udruženje EXIT, a company that employs about a dozen people that oversee the festival's organization.

The Guča trumpet festival, also known as the Dragačevo Assembly (Serbian: Драчевски сабор or Dragačevski sabor), is an annual trumpet festival held in the town of Guča, Serbia, which is in the Dragačevo region. Several hundred thousand visitors make their way to the town of several thousand people every year, both from Serbia and abroad. A documentary about the festival was filmed at the 2005 event.

Over 300,000 are said to flock to this small town of 2000 inhabitants.
( www.guca2006.com )

Serbian cuisine is derived from mixed traditions, mostly influenced by Mediterranean (especially Greek), Hungarian, Turkish and Austrian couisines, which makes it a heterogeneous one.

Due to the heavy influences of the neighboring cuisines, there exists debate over whether any of the Serbian cuisine is indeed Serbian. Many see this amalgamation as the reason for its unique mix of various traditions; Serbian confectioneries are places where koljivo, baklava, strudel and sachertorte live in perfect harmony. In recent times the Serbian diaspora has spread the kitchen across the world.

Most people in Serbia will have three meals daily, breakfast, lunch and dinner, with lunch being the largest. However, traditionally, only lunch and dinner existed, with breakfast being introduced in the second half of 19th century[1].

A number of meals which are simply bought in the West, are often made at home in Serbia; this include rakija (fruit brandy), jam, jelly, various pickled food, notably sauerkraut (kiseli kupus - pickled cabbage), ajvar and even sausages. The reasons for this range from economical to cultural. Food preparation is a strong part of the Serbian family tradition.

Here, some typical meals of Serbian cuisine will be presented. Note that a number of them might originate, also be typical, or at least known as local meals, in other parts of the world. Also, some links below point to similar meals from other cuisines and/or better known to English speakers; the traditional Serbian recipes may differ in details.

BELGRADE




Belgrade (Serbian: Београд or Beograd is the capital and largest city of Serbia. The first settlements in the area of Belgrade emerged in prehistoric Vinča in 4800 BC. The site of the city was settled in the 3rd century BC by the Celts, before becoming the Roman settlement of Singidunum. The Slavic name Beligrad (a form of Beograd, literally meaning White City) was first recorded in 878 AD. It first became the capital of Serbia in 1403 and was the capital of the various incarnations of Yugoslavia from 1918 until 2003, as well as of the State Union of Serbia and Montenegro from 2003 until 2006

Tourism
Since 2000, in line with country's revival of diplomatic relations with Western Europe and the US, Belgrade has been seeing a return of foreign holidaymakers absent since the wars of the 1990s. The Tourist Organisation of Belgrade (TOB) is the official organisation which promotes the city as a tourist destination .

The historic areas and buildings of Belgrade are among the city's premier attractions. They include Skadarlija, the National Museum and adjacent National Theatre, Zemun, Nikola Pašić Square, Terazije, Students' Square, the Kalemegdan Fortress, Prince Michael Street, the Parliament, the Temple of Saint Sava, and the Old Palace. On top of this, there are many parks, monuments, museums, cafés, restaurants and shops; both sides of the river Sava, not to mention views of the city from the Avala Monument, on a hilltop overlooking the city. Josip Broz Tito's mausoleum, called Kuća Cveća (The House of Flowers), and the nearby Topčider and Košutnjak parks are also popular, especially among visitors from the former Yugoslavia.

In recent years growing numbers of young people, especially from Croatia, Slovenia and Bosnia-Herzegovina, have visited Belgrade to enjoy the city's nightlife.


Nightlife
The BeograđankaBelgrade has a reputation for offering a vibrant nightlife, and many clubs that are open until dawn can be found throughout the city. The most recognizable nightlife feature of Belgrade are the barges (splavovi) spread along the banks of the Sava and Danube Rivers.

Weekend visitors—particularly from Bosnia-Herzegovina, Croatia and Slovenia—consider Belgrade more of a metropolis than the capitals of their own countries, due to what they see as the friendly atmosphere, great clubs and bars, cheap drinks, the lack of language difficulties, and the lack of restrictive night life regulation.

Famous spots for the followers of what is often termed alternative or non-mainstream music and cultural trends can enjoy famous and very well established clubs named Akademija and the famed KST (Klub studenata tehnike) located in the basement of the University of Belgrade's Faculty of Electrical Engineering. One of the most famous sites for alternative cultural happenings in the city is the SKC (Student Cultural Centre), located right across from Belgrade's highrise landmark, the Beograđanka. Concerts featuring famous local and foreign bands are often held at the centre. SKC is also the site of various art exhibitions, as well as public debates and discussions.

Those preferring a more traditional Serbian nightlife experience accompanied by traditional music known as Starogradska (roughly translated as Old Town Music), typical of northern Serbia's urban environments, can opt for a night out at Skadarlija, the city's old bohemian neighbourhood where the poets and artists of Belgrade gathered in the nineteenth century and early twentieth century. Skadar Street (the centre of Skadarlija) and the surrounding neighbourhood are lined with some of Belgrade's best and oldest traditional restaurants (called kafanas in Serbian), which date back to that period.[68] At one end of the neighbourhood stands Belgrade's oldest beer brewery founded in the first half of the nineteenth century. One of the city's oldest kafanas is the Znak pitanja.

Belgrade also has a small gay scene. The city has a few permanent gay clubs, as well as a few gay and gay-friendly cafés, in the centre of the city. Additionally, LGBT parties are hosted monthly, promoted individually through one of Serbia's on-line LGBT portals, Gay Serbia. Intolerance towards sexual minorities is still somewhat common in Belgrade and Serbia as a whole.


Belgrade's public transport system is based on buses (112 lines), trams (12 lines), and trolleybuses (8 lines).The system is mostly run by the City Traffic Company (Serbian: Градско Саобраћајно Предузеће or Gradsko Saobraćajno Preduzeće, ГСП or GSP), in cooperation with some private companies on various bus routes. Belgrade also has a commuter railway network, Beovoz, run by the Serbian Railways. The city's Main Railway Station connects Belgrade with other European capitals, as well as with many of towns in Serbia. However, more popular in Serbia is travel by coach, and the capital is well served with daily connections to all major and minor towns in the country, as well as in the region. The motorway system provides for easy access by car to Novi Sad to the north, Niš to the south, and Zagreb, the capital of Croatia, to the west. As a city situated at the confluence of two major rivers, the Danube and the Sava, Belgrade has many bridges - the two main ones are Branko's Bridge and the Gazela, both of which connect the core of the city to New Belgrade. The Port of Belgrade (Serbian: Лука "Београд" or Luka "Beograd") is on the Danube, and allows the city to receive goods by river. The city is served by Belgrade Nikola Tesla Airport (IATA: BEG), a few kilometres west of the city centre. At its peak in 1986, almost 3 million passengers travelled through the airport, though that number dwindled to a trickle in the 1990s. Following growth since 2000, the number of passengers reached about 2 million in 2004 and 2005. In 2006, 2 million passengers passed through the airport by mid-November.


Skadarlija, the old bohemian quarter of Belgrade dates back to late 19th and early 20th century. It was back then when its kafane (taverns and restaurants) were a meeting place for many of the greatest figures of the cultural scene of the period. It is often compared with the Montmartre in Paris, both for its appearance and the cheerful, vigorous artists' atmosphere. 

This part of town took shape in the first half of 19th century and Skadarska Street was traced in 1872 each house being given its number. From the name of the street the affectionate term "Skadarlija" was created. Back then, many writers, actors, painters and journalists lived in Skadarlija. It assumed a definite bohemian character when "Dardanelles" a famous tavern was demolished in 1901. It's trusted clients then moved to the taverns in Skadarlija, bringing along the bohemian lifestyle and spirit. Here, many distinguished domestic and foreign guests "spent their best days - by night". 

The famous Serbian writer and painter Đura Jakšić lived and died in Skadarlija. His house has been turned into a poetry venue for "Skadarlija nights". Today, as a tourist attraction, Skadarlija offers a variety of well known restaurants like "Tri šešira", "Ima dana", "Dva jelena", "Skadarlija", "Zlatni bokal" and "Dva bela goluba", as well as galleries, antiques and souvenirs shops. 

The revitalization of this specific urban environment has been initiated in 1968. Its architectural and urban layout has been designed by the renown Belgrade architect Uglješa Bogunović. Preserving the existing old values, he skillfully managed to introduce all the elements needed to ensure modern functioning and high standards. 

A copy of the Sebilj česma (Sebilj fountain) from Baščaršija in Sarajevo, stands in the upper part of Skadarlija. It is a present Sarajevo made to Belgrade.








Some pictures of Serbia and Belgrade 



Belgrade at night !







Tourist center Zlatibor mountain :




Petrovaradin fortress over Danube (Novi Sad) :



Center of Pristina :



National Theatre in Subotica



Millennium Center, Vrsac



The St. Gerhard Bishop and Martyr Catholic Church





Delta city malls in Serbia :

Future design Delta city in Belgrade :

Delta city Belgrade 1


Delta city Belgrade 2 :




official web-site of Delta city malls http://www.deltacitymalls.com


Temple of Saint Sava in Belgrade !
Temple of Saint Sava is tallest temple in Europe and Balkan ! 



New Railway Bridge in Belgrade






The Parliament of Serbia and the headquarters of the Post Office of Serbia and its subsidiary Telekom Srbija




Tourist Organization of Serbia - http://www.serbia-tourism.org/index_e.php

Tourist Organization of Belgrade - http://www.tob.co.yu/english/index.html


----------



## Ireth_Luthien (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank You, your country is so beautifull


----------



## Belgrade city (Nov 12, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Belgrade city (Nov 12, 2006)

Zlatibor mountain is tourism center !


Situated at an altitude of just over 1,000 meters, Zlatibor is a climatic resort, characterised by a cool mountain climate, clean air, long periods of sunshine during the summer and a heavy snow cover in winter. Tourist facilities include modern hotels, holiday centers and cottages, sports grounds and skiing.

Medical services are provided by the staff of the Special Institute for the Prevention and Treatment of Thyroid Gland Disorders and the Rehabilitation of Patients. Modern methods of treatment are being utilized, including ultrasound techniques, stimulators, diathermy and iodized and galvanic baths.

Notable successes have been achieved in the diagnosis, treatment, rehabilitation, and prevention of different kinds and stages of thyroid gland diseases.


Zlatibor is an incredibly beautiful mountain. It is located in western Serbia, about 230 km away from Belgrade. At the average height of 1000 m above sea level, Zlatibor offers unforgettable scenery and a unique climate for those seeking rest, relaxation, as well as enjoying winter and summer sports, such as skiing, walking and swimming. Zlatibor is ideal especially for those passionate skiers, looking for a more exciting and dangerous vacation. High mountain ranges surrounding Zlatibor, spacious pastures, small but numerous rivers and lakes and a climate known to be helpful in curing heart and thyroid gland problems as well as many allergies, all contribute to make staying at this mountain an unforgettable experience. The climate makes Zlatibor rich with vegetation, growing over 120 different types of grasses and forests. Wavy landscape is sprinkled with pine and fir forests, wild daffodils and all sorts of colorful mountain flowers and wild berries. 
Zlatibor offers a rich cultural and a tourist experience. More than 200, 000 people visit Zlatibor, all over a year, while staying at newly built hotels, mini hotels, inns or in private houses. It is definitely a mountain one always comes back to.





































Zlatibor website http://www.zlatibor.org/english/English-Zlatibor.htm


----------



## Belgrade city (Nov 12, 2006)

Serbian cuisine


----------



## Belgrade city (Nov 12, 2006)

Hotels in Belgrade :


Hotel Hyatt Regency Belgrade *****




Hotel InterContinental Belgrade *****




Hotel Aleksandar palas ******



Hotel Zlatnik *****




Hotel Moscow ****




Hotel Best Western Sumadija ****



Hotel Best Western M ****



Hotel Balkan ****



Hotel Slavia Lux ****



Hotel President ****







...............................


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I am in full agreement. Serbia is one of the most beautiful country in the world. I plan to visit there.


----------



## persis (Feb 4, 2006)

You have a beautifull country! 
I like to visit Serbia


----------



## Belgrade city (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks !!!!!!!!


----------



## Belgrade city (Nov 12, 2006)

More information visit :

Tourism Organization of Serbia - http://www.serbia-tourism.org/index_e.php
Visit Serbia website - http://www.visitserbia.org/en/
Tourism Organization of Belgrade - http://www.tob.co.yu/english/index.html


----------



## Belgrade city (Nov 12, 2006)

Map of Belgrade capital of Serbia


----------



## Belgrade city (Nov 12, 2006)

SIEPA-Investment Site:Invest in Serbia, Buy from Serbia

http://www.siepa.sr.gov.yu


----------



## Belgrade city (Nov 12, 2006)

Cities in Serbia:

Subotica

Subotica is a city and municipality in northern Serbia, in the Autonomous Province of Vojvodina. It is located at 46.07° North, 19.68° East, about 10 km from the border with Hungary. It is the second largest city of the Vojvodina region next to Novi Sad, with a population of 99,471 (according to 2002 census). The municipality of Subotica has a population of 147,758. It is the administrative centre of the North Bačka District.
Surroundings of Subotica are mainly farmland but the city itself is an important industrial and transportation centre in Serbia.
Unique in Serbia, Subotica has the most buildings built in art nouveau style. Especially the city hall (built in 1908-1910) and the Synagogue (1902) are from outstanding beauty. These were built by the same architects, by Marcell Komor and Dezső Jakab from Budapest, Hungary. Another exceptional example of art nouveau architecture is the actual Artistic Encounter building, which was built in 1904 by Ferenc J. Raichle.

The most remarkable church buildings are: the Catholic Cathedral of St. Theresa of Avila from 1797, the Franciscan Monastery from 1723, the Orthodox Church from the XVIII century, the Synagogue and Orthodox Church in Aleksandrovo, both from XVII century.



















































Nis

Niš or Nish is a city in Serbia situated at 43.3° N 21.9° E, on the river Nišava. Its population is 250,518 (2002 census), and it is the third largest city in the republic. The city covers an area of about 597 square kilometres, including the city of Niš itself, the Niška Banja spa and 68 suburbs. Niš Constantine the Great Airport (Аеродром Константин Велики) is its international airport with the destination code INI. Niš is the administrative center of the Nišava District of Serbia.

Situated at the crossroads of Balkan and European highways, connecting Asia Minor to Europe, Niš is one of the oldest cities in the Balkans, and has from ancient times been considered a gateway between the East and the West.

Niš is a university center. There are about 28,000 university students at the University of Niš, which comprises 13 faculties. Niš is also one of the most important industrial centres in Serbia, a center of electronics industry (see Elektronska Industrija Niš), industry of mechanical engineering, textile industry and tobacco industry.

Tourist information
Nis Tourist Organization have two tourist information centres available, one in Nis in Vozda Karađorđa 7 street, and the other in Niska Banja whose address is Sinđelićeva 3b. 
Nis Tourist Organization and Info Telenet Group can provide necessery information about accommodation. 
The Skull Tower (Serbian: Ћеле Кула, Ćele Kula) - A monument to 19th century Serbian rebels. It is situated on Zoran Djindjić Boulevard, on the old Constantinople road leading to Sofia. 
Čegar - The place where Battle on Cegar Hill had happened on May 19, 1809. 
Concentration camp - One rare saved German Nazis prisoner camps in Europe. It is situated on 12.February Boulevard. 
Bubanj - A place where 10 000 civilian hostages from Niš and south Serbia were being shot during World War II by German Nazis. Monument is in the shape of three clenched fists. 
Memorial chapel & monument in the memory of NATO bombing victims - The chapel was built by City government of Nis (lead by DS/SPO, two democratic parties) while monument was built by the State government (lead by conservative SPS/SRS parties) in 1999. They are situated in Sumatovacka street near Nis Fortress. 
The Nis Fortress - The extant fortification of Turkish origin, dating from the first decades of the 18th century (1719-1723). It is situated in the city center. 
The fortress-cafes - They are situated near Stambol gate (main gate of fortress). 
Mediana - Archeological site from the late Roman period located on the road leading to Sofia near EI Nis. 
Tinkers Alley - An old urban downtown in today Kopitareva Street, built in the first half of 18th century. It was a street full of tinkers but today it's full with cafes&restaurants. 
Kalča, City passage and Gorča - Trade centers situated in Milana Obrenovica Street. 
The Spa of Niš - It is situated at 10 km from city center on the road leading to Sofia, in the bottom of Suva Planina Mountain. 
[edit] Museums and monuments
Town Museum - Opening hours: 9am - 4pm 
Archeological Exhibition of the Town Museum - Opening hours: 9am - 4pm 
Mediana Museum - Opening hours: 9am - 4pm 
Skull Tower - 9am - 4pm (1 November- 31 March), 7:30am - 7:30pm (1 April- 31 October) 
Cegar Hill 
Museum of Public Health Pasteur Institute - Opening hours: 7am - 2pm 
Crveni krst (Red Cross) Prison Camp Museum - Opening hours: 9am - 4pm 
Memorial Room of Branko Miljković - Opening hours: 9am - 4pm 
Memorial Room of Stevan Sremac - Opening hours: 9am - 4pm

























Kragujevac


Kragujevac is a city in Serbia, and is the largest city of the Šumadija region and the administrative centre of Šumadija District. It is the 4th largest city in the country after Belgrade, Novi Sad and Niš. It is situated on the banks of Lepenica River. The city was founded in the year 1476. Kragujevac is known for its weapons, munitions and car factory, Zastava, which produces the Yugo, Florida, Zastava 10 (Punto, by Fiat licence) and Skala automobiles. The University of Kragujevac (f. 1976) is also located there. The first University in the newly independent Serbia was founded in this city in 1838, as well as the first Grammar School (Gimnazija), Printworks (both in 1833), Theatre (1834) and Military school (1837). During the period of 1818- 1839, Kragujevac was the capital of a Domain of Serbia, during the reign of the Serbian prince Miloš Obrenović.
The architecture of Kragujevac is rather interesting, displaying the fusion of two diametrically different styles -- traditional Turkish (nowadays almost completely gone) and 19th century Vienna Secession style. Modern conceptions also appear throughout the city, firstly in the shape of post war concrete: usually apartments designed to house those left homeless during World War II, and secondly the up-to-date glass offices reflecting the ambitious business aspects of modern architects.


----------



## Radukin (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey!!!!
Where is Novi Sad and Vojvodina????!!!!


----------



## Belgrade city (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok ... soon !


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

I stayed in this hotel, you have a great view over the city of Belgrade and close to the basketball stadium.

Is that floating bridge in Novi Sad still there ??
It was sad to see all those broken bridges bombed by the Americans.
Also in Belgrade you can see a lot of scarves from the war.
Serbians are really nice people and have beautiful women !


----------



## Belgrade city (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes, that floating bridge is in Novi Sad ! 

Usce tower before and after bombing in Belgrade:


----------



## Belgrade city (Nov 12, 2006)

Belgrade travel guide

Understand 

Belgrade (http://www.beograd.org.yu) is a very old and beautiful city, dating back to several thousand years before Christ. The city can be divided into three parts: Zemun, Novi Beograd and Stari Grad, or the Old City. Zemun used to be an independent city that belonged to the Austro Hungarian Empire. Therefore, the architecture of the city resembles that of that Austria. Novi Beograd (or New Belgrade) is the most modern part of town, where new edifices are found. However, there is an assortment of communist style buildings. Despite this, it is becoming the commercial hub of the city. Stari grad is the old part of the city, situated on the other side of the Sava. This was where the city first began, and where the famous Kalemegdan is located. 

In the winter, when it snows, the next day, the streets are covered in sleet, so take countion when walking the next day. 

The stores work into late hours during work days while on saturday they normally close around 3 p.m and most of them are not open on sunday. Therefore, finding an activity for the weekend must be thought of beforehand. At night, however, there are bars, cafes and discotheques that are open, selling cheaply priced drinks. Belgrade was named to have one of the best night lifes in Europe by many American newspapers. 
Belgrade has a large amount of busses, trolley buses and trams - 1,000 vehicles to be exact but even this is not enough, so catching a bus may be difficult as there are many people packed into this mean of transportation. Most buses and trolley buses are new, but trams are old and left from the communist regime (however new trams are expected to be introduced in 2007). What must be noted is that although most of the older people do not know English, the younger generation will understand you very well. 

Belgrade is a city that is not diversified. Most citizens are white, with a small minority of Chinese, Africans and Romas. 

Despite this, Belgrade is enjoyable and energetic. Also, keep in mind that tourism in Belgrade is still improving and that millions have been spent this year alone to improve facilities for tourists. 


Transportation

There are taxis galore in Belgrade. For those that want to travel for a lower price they can use "Beo-taxi" - however expect older cars from this company. Taxi "LUX" is the one to use if you want to travel for a reasonable price in good, modern and western cars. There are also companies like "Yellow Taxi", "Pink Taxi", "Blue Taxi", "Maxis Taxi", "Alfa Taxi", "Gold Taxi" and "Beogradski Taxi". Taxis are cheap and aren considered to be so by citizens. On the top of each car there is a little blue sign with the city coat of arms and a number on it. This means that that car has been given all licenses by the city. If a taxi does not have this do not use it. If you come to Belgrade in 2007 one will notice major changes in the taxi regime as all cars will be modernised and have recept printers and an option to pay by card (this will be implemented throughout 2007). 

Don't use taxis from the airport as they will not turn on their taxi metres and will make you pay double the price. You can use buses (price about 0.25 euro -2006) instead or walk 50 meters away from the taxi stand at the airport and call up a taxi. 

Money can be exchanged at official exchange offices, which are clearly labelled and they are numerous in central Belgrade, or at the airport. There are many ATMs, which accept foreign bank and credit cards without a glitch (note: they are new machines so you wont have any problems with them). 

Bus number 72 runs about twice an hour from the airport to Zeleni Venac (city center) in about 40 minutes for 45 dinars (0.5 Euro). You may buy tickets at the bus driver or at city kiosks, but have to you have pay in Dinars. Two companies (Jat and Lasta) run hourly direct airport buses to the railway station and to Hotel Slavija for 80 Dinars (1 Euro: Lasta) or 160 Dinars (2 Euros: Jat). 


By plane 

There are plane flights from Belgrade to multiple European, Middle Eastern and African cities. The national airline of Serbia flies to over 35 destinations worldwide (and will be dramatically increased from 2007). Jat Airways has offices worldwide and you can pay your ticket by credit card, cash or make an online reservations on ther web site (but be quick seats fill up very quickly on many routes). Another 17 airlines fly to Belgrade International Airport "Nikola Tesla". Low cost airline Germanwings also operates flights to Belgrade. Belgrade Nikola Tesla Airport is about 12 kilometres west from the city center. There are a JAT Airways bus goes from Central Railway station every hour to Airport and back. It cost 160 Dinars (2 Euro). 


By train

The Central Train station is located in the city centre. Most national and international trains stop here, so you won't have to go to some other ones. Travelling by train is pretty cheap but low in quality too. 

There are several international trains to Budapest-Vienna and Zagreb-Ljubljana-München/-Zurich. Usually, they should not be too late (seldom more than 1 hour), and I (frequent traveller on those trains) was never reported about security problems, made bad experiences or saw strangers having problems (unexperienced travellers may get their money stolen in France or Germany as likely as in Serbian trains...). The night train to Budapest was very regularly overcrowded in summer 2005 (only 1 sitting car). 

Furthermore, there are direct (day and night) trains to Skopje - Thessaloniki. For international travelling in Europe, see timetables on www.reiseauskunft.bahn.de. 

There is an overnight train from Bar, Montenegro to Belgrade. It arrives early in the morning (around 7). This is a reasonably comfortable train with sleeper cars and nice views (even at night). Upgrade to the cabins with two beds only for 100% improvement. Prices are pretty 

By car 

Coming from north, it is recommended to use the Subotica - Novi Sad - Belgrade highway, which is an extension of E-75. However, you might encounter some delays as roads and highways are being constantly reconstructed and improved. 

By bus 

The central bus station is just next-door from the train station. It serves number of national destinations as well as international ones. Buses being late are not much of a surprise here so do not be too worried about it. Be sure to check your destination since everything is in Serbian and drivers do not speak English usually. Maybe the best way is to spot some from the younger generation and to ask them. 

Travelling by bus is pretty much cheap, and depending with which company you travel they are comfortable. Information can be obtained through phone and in person on the bus station. Nearly all bus companies (like Lasta) have a website where you can check your departure and arrival time and other information. 

By boat 

Belgrade lies where the rivers Sava and the Danube meet. Passenger ships enable you to reach every place along the Danube in a very convenient and meditative manner with many fascinating attractions along it, but it is a quite slow and rather expensive way of traveling.

Get around 

Belgrade has buses, trolleybuses and trams. It has 2 metro stations however not many people recognise this as a metro. Most busses are new while 40% of trolley busses are new. All trams are old and cramped however new trams will be introduced mid 2007. All public transportation in Belgrade is crowded.Tickets for public transportation are cheap, costing 27 dinars and can be bought at any kiosk in the street. You can also buy them from the driver, and this will cost you 40 dinars. Tickets can only be used once, are good for any transportation and must be cancelled inside the bus, tram or trolleybus. Failure to do so will cost you 1400 dinars (around 20 dollars) if you are caught with an unmarked ticket. If you are going to live in Belgrade, and intend to use the public transport a lot, than you can buy passes that range from 15 days to 1 month. These must be purchased at the public transport department, and can be somewhat difficult for foreigners to acquire one, since this process is long, due to the fact that it is almost communist like (filling out forms with most of your personal information) and the people do not speak English. Taxi transportation is cheap and safe in Belgrade and you can either stop one in the street, or call a taxi company (some of them will give you a 30% discount if you call). Make sure that you ride only in licensed cabs, or you may end up paying too much. Never take a privately owned cab (the ones with the white marker on the top that does not list the name of the company), since you can pay up to four times the original price. 

There are new spaces for parking in the city center. There is a big car park for 500 spaces under the old palace in the city center. 

Also, take into consideration that in the center almost all of the parking spaces in the street have 'zones' marked with green, yellow or red paint on the street. You can only stay for 3, 2 or 1 hours, correspondingly, on those spots. You can pay using the machine usually found near the parking spots or by your mobile phone (just send a message with the license plate of your car to numbers 9111 (red zone), 9112 (yellow) or 9113 (green)) Every message you send counts for one hour. After the time is up you'll have to repark or risk paying a fine (around 10 euros) This only applies from 7 to 21h. After that (21h - 7h) the parking is free. 

See

Kalemegdan, High above the Sava and Danube confluence, on the rocky ridge which opens the view of Novi Beograd, Zemun and wide plains of Pannonia, there is the Belgrade Fortress with Kalemegdan, the former historical and urban centre of Belgrade. This spatial complex consists of: The Fortress, divided into Upper Town and Lower Town, and the Kalemegdan park, the most popular promenade for Belgrade citizens. The Knez Mihailova and Uzun Mirkova streets lead to the Belgrade Fortress. At that direction are the main Fortress gates - Stambol Gate (inner and outer) and Sahat Gate. The entrance to the mediaeval fortress was on the eastern side (near today's Zoo), through Zindan Gate and Despot's Gate of Upper Town. The access to Lower Town is from Bulevar Vojvode Bojovića (Vidin Gate) and from Karađorđeva Street (Dark Gate). The statue to the victor erected to the freedom of Belgrade is located on the Kalemegdan Fortress. World War I began there, when the Austrian artillery on the other side of the river began firing upon the Kalemegdan. There are new maps o the complex available in Belgrade tourist stands across the city. 
Knez Mihajlova, pedestrian zone and shopping centre - protected by law as one of the oldest and most valuable monumental complexes of the city, with a large number of representative buildings and urban houses built at the end of 1870s. The streets is also packed with world chain fashion shops. You must see this amazing street when you are in Belgrade. 
National Museum of Serbia. Now is under reconstruction.Founded in 1844,has more than 400000 items including Italian Art Collection(230 works) including Titian, Caravaggio, Tintoretto, Paolo Veronese,..., French Art Collection (250works) includes Renoir, Monet, Degas, Signac, Lautrec, Matisse, Goughen, Utrillo, Pissaro, Corot...,Dutch and Flemish Art Collection(120 works) include Vincent van Gogh, Rubens, Rembrandt, Van Goyen, Breughel, Mondrian,... Cubist Art Collection includes Picasso, Cezanne, Delaunay, Arhipenko,... Yugoslav (Serbian) Art Collection includes Paja Jovanovic, Uros Predic, Lubarada,...,Other Art Collections (German,Austrian,Russian,...) include Durer, Gustav Klimt, Kandinsky, Sisley, Marc Chagall, Modigliani, Kunisada, Kassat... 
Sveti Sava Temple, this is the largest Orthodox Church in the world located only minutes from the city. It has been under construction for over 50 years but received a nearly completed look since last year. Though the outside appears nearly complete, the inside is still under construction. Despite this, visitors are welcome to look around inside and people come to light candles and pray. A small kiosk inside sells icons. If you approach the church and the doors are closed, try walking around to the side or back to find an open door. A beautiful park always full of people surrounds it. It is a breathtaking site that includes the statue to Karađorđe (Black George) and the statue to St. Sava. Next to the St. Sava church there is also a much smaller orthodox church and the National Library. You are expected to see people walking along the park in front of the church at all times as it is popular with youth and seniors. 
Skadarlija, (Skadarska street) In the eastern part of the old city, which used to be a Bohemian (in the sense of Rom, or Tzigan) quarter, there are several streets with interesting shops and well preserved buildings. In particular you should visit Skadarlija , which is the familiar name of the street, whose actual name is Skadarska, and which is immediately east of Republic Square . In this pedestrian only street the appearance of the city, as it was in the 19th and early 20th century. Restaurants and pubs fill most of it with their open air tables, there are art galleries and bakeries open all night, folk groups singing either gypsy music of traditional city music, people dressed in traditional Serb costumes (presumably supported by the local touristic organizations). This is a place for families, full of children, but also of young couples; a place to taste the typical rostilj, that is grill with a pivo (beer), and to spend an evening talking with friends. 
Republic square (Main square), the present square was formed after the demolition of the Stambol Gate in 1866 and the construction of the National Theatre in 1869. The Gate had been built by the Austrians at the beginning of the XVIII century, and stood in the area between the present monument to Prince Mihailo and the National Theatre building. It was the largest and most beautiful town gate at the time when Belgrade was encircled by the moat. It was named after the road, which led through it - to Constantinople (Istanbul). The people remembered the Stambol Gate as the place in front of which the Turks executed the "raya", their non-Muslim subjects, by impaling them on stakes. It was also the place where during the attack on Belgrade in 1806 in the First Serbian Insurrection, one of the leading Serb military commanders, Vasa Čarapić, was fatally wounded. In memory of this sad event, a street near the square and a monument in the vicinity were named after him. 
Old Palace, the Royal Palace of the Obrenović dynasty of Serbia, presently housing the City Assembly of Belgrade, is situated at the corner of Kralja Milana and Dragoslava Jovanovića streets. It was built between 1882 and 1884, according to the design of Aleksandar Bugarski, in the style of academism of the XIX century, with intention to surpass all existing residences of the Serbian rulers. Tours within the palace are available to visitors. 
Belgrade ZOO (on Kalemegdan fortress), Situated at the very center of the city, the Belgrade Zoo, or the Good Hope Garden, stands on one of the most attractive city locations - the Kalemegdan Park. It was founded in 1936 and it is one of the oldest homes of animal kingdom in Europe. It covers an area of 6 ha, and has 2,000 animals of 200 species, and beside wild animals it abounds in domestic animals too. Its present beautiful look is contributed by many built facilities, infrastructure, new drinking-fountains and fountains, Wooden Sculpture Gallery, the work of the sculptor Vuk Bojović, nursery for young animals - Baby Zoo... For its 60th anniversary it was enriched with a monument dedicated to its once most interesting and most famous resident - Sammy the chimpanzee, the first of its kind ever in this Zoo. Not a week passes in this zoo without the media present, to record birth of a cub, various promotions... So this zoo became present almost daily in the life of Belgrade, enriching it with spirit of its gentle atmosphere, not without reason named the Good Hope Garden.
Parliament of Serbia, at Trg Nikole Pašića 13: Konstantin A. Jovanović made the first design for the House of the National Representation in 1891. At the open competition of 1901 for the building on the area near the Batal mosque, the winning work was that of Jovan Ilkić, which is, in fact, a variant of Jovanović's solution. The construction of the palace began in 1907, and King Petar I laid the cornerstone. During World War I, Ilkić has died in the concentration camp in Nežider, while the plans have been lost. In accordance with the completed parts of the building, Ilkić’s son Pavle has made the new plans, while Nikolaj Krasnov has helped in completion of the building, especially the interior. The construction was not finished until 1936. It was designed in the manner of academic traditionalism, with rich interior (architectural and artistic) decoration, made by, at that time, most famous artists and craftsmen. In 1939, a monumental sculptural group made by the famous sculptor Toma Rosandić was placed in front of the main entrance. It was named "Igrali se konji vrani" (Black horses are playing). Tours inside the buildings are available. 
The Tito mausoleum, you'll not find in any travel book that was issued in Serbia, nor will the tourist information inform you about that museum. However, it works! Take the bus Nr 40/41 from Studentski Trg or from Kneza Milosa street in the direction Dedinje and ask for "Kuca cveca" (House of the flowers). Entry is free of charge, but the museum closes in the afternoon. It is the grave of communist leader of Yugoslavia, Josip Broz Tito. 
The Ivo Andric museum may interest lovers of literature, but is very difficult to find, as there is no proper sign on the building and you have to ring the bell of a could-be-private-flat (where Andric lived when he stayed in Belgrade). It's situating at the Andricev venac, just go to the federal parliament, cross the street and the small park - the museum is situated next to the Andric statue. 
Ada ciganlija, a river island on Sava river with artifical lake in the centre of the city.Huge lake has 8 km long beach ,where is usually about 300000 bathers during summer. Great for sports and picnics. In summer it is swamped with people wanting to cool down in the water. 
Great war island / Veliko ratno ostrvo, a river island at the confluence of Sava and Danube river, for picnics and birdspotting. 
Museum "Nikola Tesla", museum dedicated to the man who changed the world http://www.tesla-museum.org/ 
Terazije Fountain 
Belgrade cathedral 
Residence of Princess Ljubica (Konak Kneginje Ljubice). 
White Court/Beli Dvor 
Army museum/Vojni muzej (on Kalemegdan fortress). 
Avala, small mountain (511 m) near Belgrade. 
Note that many of Belgrade's museums are closed on Monday. It may be wise to check before making a visit.

Do

Public Observatory (placed at Kalemegdan fortress) - There are four panoramic telescopes installed for daily observations of the city's panorama. This is the unique place in Belgrade for panoramic observations. http://www.adrb.org/index.php?lang=en&page=observing 

National Musuem - located at Republic Square has an enormous colletction of world painters. 

National Theatre - watch opera, ballet and plays - the main hall is simply amazing. Decorated with gold and artworks. 

Visit a splav – a floating restaurant located along the Sava and Danube rivers. There you can dine and eat with the extra feature of being on the river and enjoying the view. 

If you have time visit the Belgrade Arena. It is the second largest arena in Europe and the largest in the Balkans. You will definitely be impressed by the architecture. The 2005 European Basketball Championships were held there.

Events

The European Feature Documentary Film Festival - Magnificent 7


Buy 

Knez Mihajlova is where you want to go for a good shopping zone, albeit expensive. And the houses are wonderful too. 
The Fair - Sajam is where you have a large choice of clothes to buy for a pretty cheap price. 
Block 70 is where the Chinese market is located. You can there buy dirt cheap clothing imported from China. Quality however is lower. 
Old Yugoslavian currency can be purchased from street sellers. A 500 billion dinar note makes an interesting souvenir.

Eat 

They have a lot of meat in their meals, and every meal is accompanied by bread, no matter what the meal is. 

Belgrade has many international restaurants with, cheap comparing to western Europe. Main meals can range from 8-15 dollars per person. 

Most Serbian restaurants offer traditional Serbian dishes. If you are a meat lover, try eating rostilj, a large meat meal that satisfies even the craziest of carnivores. If you are a herbivore, than good luck! The only salads available to you are side dishes! 

There is also pljeskavica, the serbian version of a hamburger, much better and tastier than the McDonald's version. These can be purchased from fast food restaurants. Speaking of fast food restaurants, Belgrade is full of them. You can find your typical McDonalds and Pizza Hut, but most Serbs prefer to eat at their local shops (KFC will be opening soon). These shops are mainly fast food joints and bakeries, both of which sell pizza, sandwiches and palacinke (the serbian version of a crepe). Some may go beyond that, selling turkish delicassies such as baklava, tulumba and other greek/turkish treats. 

There are a handful of international restaurants that range from American to Mexican food to oriental. These are moderately priced to very expensive. The famous "Peking" restaurant is where many people dine out for Chinese meals and there is a Lebanese restaurant in Belgrade as well. See food restaurants can be found near Ada Ciganlija. 

A nice, pleasant street filled with very nice restaurants is the Skardalija street. If you get a chance, go there. 

If you prefer home food delivery, Web site http://www.donesi.com/en/ offers online ordering from Belgrade restaurants. 

Drink 

Serbs love beer. So, therefore, you can find a large amount of domestic and imported beer on the market. Domestic beer is very good, suitable to all tastes. Imported beers include Heineken, Bittburger and Becks. Belgrade is famous for its Beer Festival held annually in September. 

Most alcoholic drinks are available to satisfy your every craving. Also, try some national alcoholic drinks such as the famous Rakija, a Serbian brandy that is very delicious! For the sobre crowd, Belgrade has delicious juices and a wide variety of soft drinks.

Sleep

You can make on line reservation thrue some web sites: Tourist organisation of Serbia http://www.serbia-tourism.org, or Tourist organisation of Belgrade http://www.tob.co.yu, on line reservation for almost all hotels in Belgrade and all Serbia: http://www.visitserbia.org or directly.

Budget

Several hostels have opened up in Belgrade recently, mainly in the center of the city. Some are only open in the summer, but a couple function all year round.There are also several hotels right around the train station that are relatively cheap ($10-$15 USD) that are actually quite nice. Just walk around and you should find one with empty rooms without much difficulty. They are, however, a bit of a walk from anything scenic or exciting. 

Belgrade Eye hostel, Krunska 6B, [2]. a large family house turned into a hostel that offers a surprising degree of comfort at very low rates (starting at €10). Private rooms are available as well as dorms. 
Monster Hostel, Visegradska 25: a three level penthouse converted into a clean, modern hostel. Close to central train station. Prices for dormitory; €12.5. Relaxed atmosphere and helpful staff. Tel: +381 64 1774180 Email: [email protected] 
Hostel Jelica Milanovic, Krunska 8: a highschool students campus in the middle of town which functions as a hostel in summer. Prices for dormitory; €9-10. Its not great but good enough. 
Three Black Catz Hostel, Cika Ljubina 7/49: a flat turned into a hostel. In the heart of town on main Republic square. Prices for dormitory; €10-11 . Amazing welcome - was handed a beer from the owner as we sat down for a chat! 4-star free laundry service. Nice intimate place - neighbours drop in for a chat - no isolated backpacker ghetto here! www.hostel.co.yu Email: [email protected] Tel: +381 11 2629826 
Star Hostel: Cara Urosa 6/2 1st floor; tel: + 381 63 664 083; Email [email protected] : apartmant style hostel, 3 dorm rooms (two 6 bed dorms; one 4 bed dorm), very comftorable rooms, air-conditioned, safe-lockers backpack size, two cpu with free internet, very friendly staff, very knowledgeable about Belgrade and are there all the time for all your travel needs. Prices in between €10 and €12. 
Hostel Tis, Koste Abrasevica 17: a large house turned into hostel, with a specious garden and a large living room. Comfortable 6 bed (around €12,70 per person) and 2 bed rooms (around €14,70 per person), all air-conditioned. 24h reception, parking space, safe-lockers. It is situated in 'Vračar' neighbourhood, an old part of the city famous for nightlife and fine restaurants. It is near the city centre, 10 min by bus or tram, or €2.5 taxi. Website: www.tishostel.co.yu Contacts: +38111 3806050; [email protected] 

Mid-range

Hotel Royal, Kralja Petra. January 2005 prices: single for 24 EUR/night, double for 35 EUR/night, both including (simple cooked) breakfast. Very central: close to shopping streets, going-out areas and the fortress. Takes credit cards. Has live music in the basement at night. 

Hotel Palace (AVOID AT ALL COSTS) Bugs, rust, dirt, and unfriendly staff are the hallmark at the "Palace." It's one of the few hotels in the city (close to Kalemegdan) but at $100 a night it's incredibly overpriced. Don't expect a palace--instead set your expectations low (think Motel 6 w/ IRS staffers and bug problems for three times the price). 

Stay safe 

Take care of money, documents and mobile phones because as in any other city pickpocketing may occur. 

If you have your own car: You need an alarm or adequate (!) mechanical protection like Lavlja Kandza. 

Take care: As long as you do not step on the street, no car will halt or even drive slower only. However, traffic lights are obeyed by the drivers. 

Belgrade is not a dangerous city. In a fact, it's one of the safest European cities. The crime rate is 1,6. But do exercise common sense of caution












Hotel Moscow ****










Belgrade in summer


----------



## Krytan (Mar 30, 2006)

Doveling said:


> Is that floating bridge in Novi Sad still there ??


I'm pretty sure that the pontoon bridge was removed in 2005. There are plans on rebuilding the bridges destroyed by NATO. (Like the Žeželj Bridge). The Liberty Bridge was rebuilt in 2005:


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for the nice pictures. The last time I traveled through Belgrade was in the late 80’s. I was very impressed by the residential towers, many of which had more than 30 floors. Unlike commie blocks in other countries, those towers were not identical, but had a different design according to the district. You failed to show them in your pics, maybe because you consider them ugly.


----------



## SRB (Aug 1, 2006)

yes we consider them ugly


----------



## Belgrade city (Nov 12, 2006)

Kopaonik

Kopaonik situated in Serbia, is one of the biggest mountain in the regions of Serbia. It is located in the southern part of central Serbia. The highest peak is 2,017 metres above sea level, Pancic's Peak. Kopaonik also has a national park, as declared in 1981. The national park's area is 118.1 km², and is spread over the central part of the Kopaonik plateau.


Tourism

Sports and recreation are key factors to the tourism of Kopaonik. Kopaonik is mainly a destination for skiing and snowboarding. There are various other activities as well, such as tennis. Other features which attract tourists are a luxurious hotel, and entertainment. Kopaonik has many cafes, bars and night clubs. It has 24 ski-lifts and gondoles,with 70 km of ski slopes for all categories.It is the largest mountain in Serbia, more than 100 km long. Its highest peak is Suvo Rudiste (also called Pancic's Peak) at 2,017 metres above sea level. The duration and quality of snowfall and ideal skiing grounds have been attracting a rapidly increasing the number of guests. However, guests should be warned about dangers of ski-doo's. Anyone (even minors) are allowed to rent ski-doo's and quad bikes and to ride them everywhere (even on ski slopes) anytime (even during times when slopes are open). Skiing or sleding is like on frequent highway. There is also large number of private-owned ski-doos who race all over the ski slopes. The authorities claim they can't do much to solve this problem.

Kopaonik's flora is characterized by a large number of autochthonous plant species (the Balkan beech, fir, spruce, yew, several kinds of maple, pine and oak). The fauna is also diverse but its concentration varies, depending on the quality of the habitat.

This mountain has enormous resources for the development of tourism. The entire park is characterised by its extraordinary natural beauty: vast expanses of grassland, picturesque forests composed of a wide variety of tree species, beauty spots, deep river gorges. The snow blanket lasts a long time on this mountain and in view of its good relief, there are excellent conditions for the further expansion of winter tourism there.

The tourist resort on the Kopaonik includes hotels, rest houses, chairlifts, excellent ski slopes and many other tourist facilities.

The Kopaonik is well-connected with the main transport routes in Serbia. The central part of Kopaonik with the tourist center and ski slopes are linked with the Ibar Highway, and the nearest airport is in Niš.


----------



## Radukin (Nov 10, 2006)

Krytan said:


> I'm pretty sure that the pontoon bridge was removed in 2005. There are plans on rebuilding the bridges destroyed by NATO. (Like the Žeželj Bridge). The Liberty Bridge was rebuilt in 2005:




Yes,pontoon bridge was removed few weeks after opening of rebuilt Liberty bridge!
By the was we all realy missed Zezelj bridge(railway and road bridge,destroyed in bombing 1999.,on rail coridor 10) and its wery big gap in Novi Sad panorama without it.
There is one temporary bridge instead but its not reliable and boats on river are often hiting pillars because distance between then on not by stndards and position of bridge is not good because Danube is turning there.
This bridge is now black point on rali coridor 10,which is one of the most inportant coridors in this part of europe.


----------



## Loshmi (Jan 17, 2007)

Belgrade panoram










Ada Ciganlija is an island in the Sava river flowing through central Belgrade the capital city of Serbia. The island belongs to the Belgrade municipality of Čukarica.

It is located at the 4th kilometer from the Sava's confluence into the Danube near the central parts of Belgrade. It has an area of 8 square kilometres. The island is largely used as a multi-faceted recreation zone by the citizens of Belgrade; it is most famously dubbed as the Belgrade's Sea (beogradsko more) because of its long beach.

Facilities and activities

The island has been conceptualized as Belgrade's focal point for mass sporting activity and recreation, and thus features a great number of appropriate facilities such as tennis courts, biking paths, both beach & concrete volleyball courts, soccer fields, Five-a-side football courts, skateboarding ramps, rollerskating paths, basketball courts, paint ball, baseball fields, bocce, aqua soccer, rugby fields, kayaking facilities, artificial rock climbing facility, chess facilities, water slides, artificial alpine skiing and snowboarding slopes, rowing facilities as well a bungee jumping platform, and a diving range.

Ada Ciganlija is also a vast park and a major forested area. The most famous, and for most Belgradian's the most important feature of Ada Cignalija is the long beach along the Island's southern edge facing the so called Sava Lake (Savsko Jezero) 4,2 kilometers long. Most citizens of Belgrade swarm to this beach seeking refreshment during the hot summer months. The number of bathers at one time often reaches 300,000 in the peak season, it is by far the most popular public recreation zone in the city of Belgrade. Besides the large adult swim area, there is also a closely supervised children's swimming area which is fenced off. There is also a special water skiing cable installed on one of the ends of the lake.

Ada Ciganlija features a tall sports observation tower and bleachers on multiple levels which is its most prominent structure as well and one of very few permanent solid structures. Ada Ciganlija has in the past been a host to a number of local and international water sporting events such as competitions in rowing and kayaking.

The very first golf course in Serbia has been built on this island in recent years along with a golf club house, a golfing store, golfing school and a practice range. This golf course is also the seat of the first and so far only Serbian golfing association.

The island is home to the "Rowing Sport Club" and several rowing societies like VK Partizan, VK Crvena Zvezda, and VK Grafičar. A sailing school and a club as well as all acompanying sailing facilities can be found on this island

Other features/activity

The northern edge of the island is lined with attached floating barges, or houses on the water owned by many Belgraders as a weekend refuge given this island's exceptionally quiet and green environment. Many city dwellers come to Ada to enjoy fishing excursions pickniks and barbeques with their friends and families.

Ada Ciganlija features several tuck shops, over 70 resaturants, bars and cafés as well as a café-cinema.

There is a nudist beach on the western edge of Ada, and a popular gay cruising area.

From the Ada's beach, as most Belgradian's like to call this island, stunning views of central Belgrade can bee seen. Belgrade sunsets are particularly beautiful when viewed from this spot.

At the extreme western edge of the so-called Sava Lake, there is a fountain resembling the one from Geneva shooting water up several dozens of meters into the air.

During the summer months in the later hours, the city stages a spacial laser light spectacle for those still present at the beach.

This Island also has an artistic sculpture workshop located at the eastern end of the island in the direction of the city.

At the easten edge of the island there is also a 6 ha lake artificially enriched with rare specimens of river fish used mainly for recreational fishing. Before 1994 this area used to be a swamp/marshland.

Ada Ciganlija also has a children's theatre featuring scheduled performances. There is also a Robinson Crusoe Island entertainment feature which stages self-themed performances.


----------



## Loshmi (Jan 17, 2007)

Some pictures of Belgrade:


----------



## Loshmi (Jan 17, 2007)

Palić Lake

Several kilometres away from Subotica there is one of the nicest lakes in central Europe. Seven kilometres long and situated in a sunny and dry micro-climate with a slight breeze, this is the place to ret preferred by both Serbs and Hungarians.

Its 17 kilometres pathway had taken advantage by the cyclists and walkers having got well protected. The lake itself has been offering the possibility of the exercise of kayak, rowing and of water board, especially thanks to the nautical clubs.Finally, the mineral substances and the average temperature of the lake of 25 centigrade could explain why since the XIX century the curative values had been taken advantage of by the thermal installations.

Next to the lake numerous particular residence and classical hotels from the 1900s have been giving an important charm to the place. the surrounding park of 19 hectare has been offering to take walks on the horseback or on a coach very much appreciated. In the environment there are possible the visits to the natural reservation of Ludos and its 270 bird species in the typical Hungarian czardas-farms surrounded by well aligned fields, or entirely simply to the Zoo, very appreciated by children.


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

very beautiful!!!some friends visited kopaonik and were very excited by the natural beauty of the region as well as from the hospitality.


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

SERBIA IS AWSOME !!!!!!!!!!! 
Serbia is on my TO GO list !


----------



## Loshmi (Jan 17, 2007)

New website of Tourism Organization of Serbia: http://www.serbia.travel


----------



## Loshmi (Jan 17, 2007)

Belgrade hosts World University Summer Games 2009.

NTOS and the Tourist Organization of Belgrade signed an agreement with the Universiade Belgrade 2009 Company.

n year 2009, Belgrade will host "World University Summer Games" scheduled for the period 02-12 August 2009.

National Tourism Organisation of Serbia and Tourist Organisation of Belgrade signed, on 13th of October 2006, the official cooperation agreement with Universiade Belgrade 2009 Company. Both organisations, NTOS and TOB, will promote "World University Summer Games Belgrade 2009" at all future international tourism fairs and presentations.

Sports and tourism are today an inseparable phenomenon, whose synergy provides remarkable results.

The National Tourism Organization of Serbia is aware of the significance and close relationship between sports and tourism. The fields of tourism and sports are experiencing ever more cross-over benefits, which is most evident in large sporting events such as the Olympic games and other international competitions. Tourism and sports, along with sustainable development, can serve as a bridge to friendship and understanding of cultural differences.

Belgrade is situated in South-Eastern Europe, on the Balkan Peninsula. It lies at the point where the river Sava merges into the Danube, on the slope between two alluvial planes. The river waters surround it from three sides, and that is why since ancient times it has been the guardian of river passages. Because of its position it was properly called "the gate" of the Balkans, and "the door" to Central Europe. Belgrade was host of many international cultural and sporting events and has become one of the more attractive tourist destinations in Europe.

Belgrade has 54 years of top sports history and tradition, reputation of being an excellent organizer of the most important international sports events and most of all, Belgrade presently has all facilities (stadiums, sport centers and halls, swimming pools, practice venues and all the other facilities) necessary for sport events that will be included in Summer Universiade 2009 program.

The Universiade is an international sporting and cultural manifestation, which is staged every two years in a different city and which is second in importance only to the Olympic Games.

More information about Universiade Belgrade 2009 may be found at: http://www.universiade-belgrade2009.org/


----------



## Loshmi (Jan 17, 2007)

EYOF 2007 Belgrade, Serbia

European Youth Olympic Festival, known by its initials EYOF, is a biennial multi-sport event for youth athletes from the 48 member countries of the association of European Olympic Committees. EYOF has a summer edition, held for the first time in Brussels in 1991, and a winter edition, which began two years later in Aosta. EYOF is the only all-European multi-sport event. In 2007. EYOF is in Belgrade, Serbia. More information on http://www.beograd2007.org !


----------



## Loshmi (Jan 17, 2007)

WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS SPORTS AEROBICS & FITNESS TEAMS 2007 Belgrade, Serbia

The city of Belgrade and FISAF are very proud and excited to host an international FISAF event for the first time in history. Local Organizing Committee is focused to exceed all expectations of the World Championships in 2007 which will be held from 15. to 21. October in the EXPO XXI International expocentre, Belgrade. More information on http://www.fisaf-wcs-belgrade2007.com


----------



## Loshmi (Jan 17, 2007)

'Kryptonite' discovered in Serbia !

Kryptonite is no longer just the stuff of fiction feared by caped superheroes. 
A new mineral matching its unique chemistry - as described in the film Superman Returns - has been identified in a mine in Serbia. 

According to movie and comic-book storylines, kryptonite is supposed to sap Superman's powers whenever he is exposed to its large green crystals. 

The real mineral is white and harmless, says Dr Chris Stanley, a mineralogist at London's Natural History Museum. 

"I'm afraid it's not green and it doesn't glow either - although it will react to ultraviolet light by fluorescing a pinkish-orange," he told BBC News. 

Power possibilities 

Instead, it will be formally named Jadarite when it is described in the European Journal of Mineralogy later this year. 

Jadar is the name of the place where the Serbian mine is located. 

Dr Stanley said that if deposits occurred in sufficient quantity it could have some commercial value. 

It contains boron and lithium - two valuable elements with many applications, he explained. 

"Borosilicate glasses are used to encapsulate processed radioactive waste, and lithium is used in batteries and in the pharmaceutical industries." 

Elementary clash 

Identifying its atomic structure required sophisticated analytical facilities at Canada's National Research Council and the assistance and expertise of its researchers, Dr Pamela Whitfield and Dr Yvon Le Page. 

"'Knowing a material's crystal structure means scientists can calculate other physical properties of the material, such as its elasticity or thermochemical properties," explained Dr Le Page. 

"Being able to analyse all the properties of a mineral, both chemical and physical, brings us closer to confirming that it is indeed unique." 

Finding out that the chemical composition of a material was an exact match to an invented formula for the fictitious kryptonite "was the coincidence of a lifetime," he added. 

The mineral cannot be called kryptonite under international nomenclature rules because it has nothing to do with krypton - a real element in the Periodic Table that takes the form of a gas. 

Rock heist 

Researchers from mining group Rio Tinto discovered the unusual mineral and enlisted the help of Dr Stanley when they could not match it with anything known previously to science. 

Once the London expert had unravelled the mineral's chemical make-up, he was shocked to discover this formula was already referenced in literature - albeit fictional literature. 

"Towards the end of my research I searched the web using the mineral's chemical formula - sodium lithium boron silicate hydroxide - and was amazed to discover that same scientific name, written on a case of rock containing kryptonite stolen by Lex Luther from a museum in the film Superman Returns. 

"The new mineral does not contain fluorine (which it does in the film) and is white rather than green but, in all other respects, the chemistry matches that for the rock containing kryptonite." 

The mineral is relatively hard but is very small grained. Each individual crystal is less than five microns (millionths of a metre) across.


----------



## Loshmi (Jan 17, 2007)

Festival in Serbia

STATE of EXIT


EXIT (also known as State of EXIT) is an annual summer music festival in Petrovaradin fortress of Novi Sad, Serbia. It is staged annually since 2000 and usually lasts four days (since 2003).

Held in the picturesque setting of an eighteenth century fortress by the Danube, the festival quickly grew in stature and reputation. From its grass roots political beginnings, over to occasional problems with financing, and ending with wide praise it's lately receiving, EXIT tries to stick to its initial mission of providing relevant entertainment to Serbian youth while also bringing pertinent social topics to the forefront.

The festival was started by two University students from Novi Sad: Dušan Kovačević and Bojan Bošković. In 2000 and 2001 festival was organized trough Students' Union of Faculty of Technical Sciences and University of Novi Sad. In the meantime several NGO's and commercial companies have been involved into organization.


















*Guča trumpet festival*

The Guča trumpet festival, also known as the Dragačevo Assembly), is an annual trumpet festival held in the town of Guča, Serbia, which is in the Dragačevo region. Several hundred thousand visitors make their way to the town of several thousand people every year, both from Serbia and abroad. A documentary about the festival was filmed at the 2005 event.

Over 300,000 are said to flock to this small town of 2,000 inhabitants. In 2006 every 6th visitor came from abroad, mostly from Slovenia, Spain, United States, France, Italy, Croatia, Bulgaria, but also from further afield, from New Zealand and Australia.


----------



## Loshmi (Jan 17, 2007)

*Week-end in Belgrade*

Spend an unforgettable week-end in the city that never sleeps! Visit Belgrade - dive into a multifaceted metropolis.

*Rediscover clubbing and partying -
enjoy Belgrade's rich nightlife.*

On 26th of June The Red Hot Chilli Peppers will visit Belgrade, on 14th of July the Rolling Stones are comming. 

*What are you waiting for?!*

*Spend the day discovering the various sights of Serbia's heart.*

Enjoy at night the ambience of a city at the confluence of Sava and Danube rivers from one of the "Splavovi" - swimming clubbing areas ...

*Have fun with friends!*

*Let's go*

* Departure from Paris to Belgrade every Friday.
* Transfer from the airport to the hotel.
* Hotel (***) for 3 days/2 nights with breakfast.
* Excursions for sightseeing and clubbing 

*Price: 260 EUR*

For detailed information contact us via mail or call: France 0147 000 999


----------



## Loshmi (Jan 17, 2007)

MSN Travel rate:

Top Music Festivals for the Masses

Jazz, rock, classical and hip-hop are just a few of the genres that are showcased every year at these top music festivals around the world.


1. Bumbershoot

This end-of-summer arts festival over Labor Day weekend presents a dizzying display of music and much more.

2. Edinburgh International Festival

Get your fill of classical music, opera, theater or dance each summer for one of the great arts festivals in the world.

3. Essaouira Gnaoua and World Music Festival

The enchanting seaside town of Essaouira, Morocco, is home to an annual festival celebrating the mysterious music of the Gnaouas.

*4. Exit Music Festival

Novi Sad, Serbia, hosts this huge summer music spectacular in the city's Napoleonic fortress that overlooks the Danube River.*

5. Fuji Rock Festival

One of Japan's top ski resorts doubles as a picturesque summer concert venue that stages the country's best music fest with many international acts.


----------



## xanpo_pegna (Jun 13, 2007)

Belgrado is beautiful!!!!... sing with me Ninana ninanajna... I like Balcanic lands!! Serbia, Bosnia, Macedonia, Croacia.... Moja!


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

woow..very nice and beatiful country ..

and also i know Sasa Ilıc(was Galatasaray but now in Salzburg) and M.Kezman(Fenerbahce) ...


----------



## Loshmi (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks !


----------



## Canadianin (Oct 29, 2007)

I like it :cheers:


----------

